# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Как долго будет обновляться 1С-Предприятие 7.7

## Lyha

Всё ходять слухи, что 1С-Предприятие 7.7 скоро вообще не будет обновляться. У кого-нибудь есть какая инфа?

----------


## base_1c

На дисках ИТС
Обновления выходят еще для версии 1С 2.0 1992 года

Так что еще не скоро. Продажи только прекратили!

----------

